# Bear trail cam pics, any good ones?



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

Here is my postcard pic. Showed up about July 25, Manistee county.


----------



## Welchman (May 12, 2006)

One from last July:


----------



## Welchman (May 12, 2006)

Another from last year. Looks like a selfie.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

1302berkey said:


> View attachment 267406
> Here is my postcard pic. Showed up about July 25, Manistee county.


manistee is loaded with bears


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Eastern Manistee County Bears 2017
First one this year.









This one is from May 9. Might be the same bear.









Sow and cub. Big cub! Big sow!









Li'l bear with mange.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Most recent.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice pics. What is it about your yard that is attracting so many pics?


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

That's one of the spots where my wife tosses out some bird seed occasionally. The bears have busted up all of her feeders.


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Decent one caught this weekend on the trail camera. Hopefully he comes in a little earlier the end of this month!


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Save this one for a couple years!


----------



## O'sdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's a Roscommon county bear with mange. Ain't he purty.


----------



## ohio up hunter (Dec 31, 2013)

Have one on camera with back legs rubbed off. Forester told me just an old old bear, not mange.


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

Baldwin Unit


----------



## FIRE526 (Nov 2, 2006)

MANISTEE COUNTY


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are some from the spring and them some recent ones:


----------



## Steve Maddox (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like 5 in this one


----------



## dannerman (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Christian Owens (Mar 21, 2018)

I will be coming up here from Indiana for a fishing trip. Going to be exciting.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is one there is 4 Cubs with this Sow...
Seen others wit 2 & 3 Cubs but first for 4 and some thought the DNR moved one to this den back in 2016 - 2017 Winter but I contacted them and they said they did not move any abandon cubs in my area...
Click on the top line in the image to open my image

Newaygo1


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

a few videos.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0092_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0093_1.mp4


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

First bear on camera 2018, eastern Manistee Co.


----------

